# top 3 crappie or bluegill lures?



## Guest

what are you go to lures for panfish? what size and colors. i think i need some fresh ideas. 

my own:

1/16 ounce green jig with a minnow.
1/16 ounce white doll fly
1/16 ounce jig with a twister tail

i did pick up a crappie magnet kit and plan on using these at ice out.


----------



## partlyable

2.5 inch red and white crappie tube
2 inch white twister tail 
2.3 big joshy color dependent on water color.


----------



## croppie1

the only thing I use is the hand poured plastics that I can get at Mikes Bait shop at Indian Lake All colors and a variety of styles but do really well with the split tails and the bubble tails on 1/32 jighead


----------



## used2expedite

gotta love a clear or white splittail for all around versatility to me.


----------



## NCbassattack

Bett's mini jig # 54-3-3-31 in white or chartreuse. Used as a tandem rig, really slays the crappie. Tie one about 12 inches above the other.


----------



## sherman51

#1 is a 1/8 oz pinky doll fly.
#2 is a yellow 1/8 pinky doll fly
#3 is just a minnow under a bobber.

sherman


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

For Crappies 
#1- 1/8 Chartreuse Roadrunner Head with Lemon Pearl Joshy 2.3 or 2.75
#2- 1/8 Char. RR Head with 4" Bass Pro Triple Ripple in Tomato Core 
#3- 1/32 1.5" Lil Hustler Scale Head Tube Silver/Chart. under a slip float 

For Gills
#1- 1/32 RR tipped with Pink Berkley Waxie
#2- Some type of floating spider with a clear fly float 
#3- #6 gold aberdeen under a slip float

This post is killing me with the thought of open water.


----------



## hawgseeker

For crappie:
1. Bobby garland baby shad 
2. Lunker city grubster 2 inch
3. 1/16 ounce maroubu jig with a berkley crappie nibble or minnow. 
I use all sorts of colors depending on water color and the weather that day


----------



## Rembis50

Rebel Wee Craw, Rebel Crickhopper, Creme Lures Tru Lur Mini Crankbait


----------



## JamesT

Yo zuri aille goby crank for gills. Tiny crank that casts far for an ultralight and has great action. You can actually "feel the thump" when you are reeling in this tiny crank. Gills and all small fish love it.


----------



## OHsportsman

1/16 oz jighead with a 2" twisted tail. I always use chartreuse with the shiny flakes in it and it seems to catch a little bit of everything!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Berkley gulp alive waxies fished 1 foot under a float. Its what caught my personal best crappie in my avatar. I also like to fish it on a drop shot style rig, but youll need a 5 foot or longer rod for that.
2nd best are worm rivals. They are awesome as well, and are best fished slowly and tipped with a waxie from above
and last would be small rebel cranks. They are useful fished by nests where fish have built. and are good in rivers for rock bass and any other river dwelling fish.


----------



## 9Left

For crappies.... I've used everything known to man...then finally realized all you need for crappie... Year round...is waxworms. Presentation is your choice...but all you need is waxworms.


----------



## buckzye11

Jig head and plastic... Scent. 1/64, 1/32, 1/16 will work throughout the year... Different weights for different moods. Different body sizes dependent on main forage.
If I feel like something different a vib-e or inline spinner or ul Rapala.


----------



## JohnJH

For crappie I use live minnows, tube jigs- color based on water clarity- and rooster tails


----------



## ShoreFshrman

I got a couple of pop-eye jigs I use under a bobber...always seems to attract the crappie


----------



## Raybo92255

#1) 1/32 oz minnow head jig w/white body/chartreuse tenacles crappie tube flavored with 1/2 of a gulp maggot
#2) 1/32 jig yellow body/red tail flavored withe 1/2 of a gulp maggot
#3) 1/80 oz jig (yes very small 1/80 oz): green head/white body/pink tail and 1/3 of a gulp maggot - use a net on your larger crappies as this is a very small hook.


----------



## Snyd

1/32 hair jig with minnow
1/16 wite twister
1/16 chartreuse/black

It really just depends on what lake I am on. Each lake is a little different - one lake I fish it seems tha blue/white is the key.


----------



## matticito

Not my favorite but caught large ones in seneca on husky jerks trolling for eyes. I like the gary yamamoto plastics or w.e his name is.


----------



## gene_89

For the bluegill I catch, I use a slip bobber with a #8 snelled hook small split shot to weight it down and usually a leaf worm or wax worm for bait. If they are aggressive and wanting to chase their food I use a 1/16 oz green/chartruce jig head and a grub of like color. Works for me!


----------



## killingtime

I agree with mikes hand poured plastics. That's the only bait I use and don't have to tip it with waxworms or any live bait. Go to M&A Baits on Facebook and look at his shapes and colors. I personally use the cricket shapes baits. I catch all the crappie and gills I want on them. You can have him make them in colors you want. I personally like the purple with silver glitter and the glow green with gold glitter just to name a few. Made right here in ohio and you get your bait in a very reasonable time. I have been using his baits for 3 years and don't plan on using any others because I catch all I want on his baits. And yes the split tails are very good also.


----------



## SHADYCAT

Ultra light spinning setup with doubled up wax worm with very small split shot and a small stick balsa wood bobber. The ultra light rig is s too much fun, it adds another element to just regularly catching gills, espeacially when you get a hook into one of those hogs with the big shoulders on them. You also have a chance of hitting doubles, and all kinds of things could happen.


----------



## NCbassattack

Beetle spin in 1/24 or 1/16 oz. Killers for crappie, white perch, bluegill, redbreast, yellow perch.


----------



## c. j. stone

One inch grubtails on 1/32 or 1/16 jigheads cast on 4# test UL spinning rod will catch anything that swims(and fits in a frying pan)!


----------



## Fisherman123

Definitely gotta love a beatle spin with a grub or a minnow.


----------



## Bassthumb

Yo zuri "snap beans" gold colored mini crank. Panfish love it. I'm a bass guy and bought by accident online without checking the size. It's tiny and panfish can't stand it. A happy accidental purchase.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zaraspook

Bobby Garland 2.25" Baby Shad SwimR
Southern Pro 2" Hot Grub
Southern Pro 1.5" tubes

1/32 oz jig head in cold water
1/16 oz jig head when water warms


----------



## buckzye11

Just tried the bg swimmers this year... They are moving up on my list too! For plastics in general no matter what brand I really prefer the straight tails. Seems like many days, the less action the better... And other days I could wrap a hook with electric tape and get hit.


----------



## betterthanfrank

For bull gills I use a texas rig with a snap swivel and a snell hook with red worm. I only hook it once or twice leaving a nice tail. If they happen to swallow it or get hooked in the gill. You can just cut of and put a new snell on quickly and get back to fishing.


----------



## zaraspook

buckzye11 said:


> Just tried the bg swimmers this year... They are moving up on my list too! For plastics in general no matter what brand I really prefer the straight tails. Seems like many days, the less action the better... And other days I could wrap a hook with electric tape and get hit.


buckzeye11......now with a little more history under my belt with the Bobby Garland baits, I'd push Hot Grubs (basically a twister tail bait) back to the top my list. Majority of my crappie fishing is at Grand Lake St. Marys. In the spring water clarity is as good as it gets and the Garland baits are tremendous. By late spring Grand Lake is very turbid and clarity doesn't improve until late fall. Garland baits and most straight tail plastics have diminishing success. I'm guessing it's because Hot Grubs, twister tails, displace more water they are easier for crappies to find.


----------

